
Amazon TextBuyIt - pius
http://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/productsServices?sn=mobileShopping/whatIsIt
======
Prrometheus
The name is suspiciously similar to TextPayMe (noun verb pro-noun). Other than
that, it sounds awesome.

------
aneesh
This can be especially useful in a bookstore.

